# White button down shirt for Rhinestone Design



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I have a small custom rhinestone apparel and accessories company. I have a client that is interested the getting their logo on a white button down shirt, both long and short sleeve. I normally use Bella and Anvil shirts. Neither one of these brands offer a button down white shirt. Do you have any suggestions on brands that may look at to get this shirt? Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi...my name is eric.I would suggest the TSF preferred vendor list to the left.good luck...any more help don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Where do you get your tshirts from? Most suppliers such as S and S Activewear, Bodek and Rhodes, Broder, etc. have a full line of apparel.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Blue Generation - Long and short sleeve twill shirts.


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses. 

Eric, I have checked the prefferred vendor list, but there are so many choices I didn't know if any brand was better than the other.

Jean, I am a very small company that have been doing custom made rhinestone (Korean and Swarovski) designs so I ordered a large quantity of shirts from Texas Shirt Company and Top Dog. I still have some in inventory. But since I am growing I am looking to work with a wholesale and with other companies to get shirts in larger quantites and at a cheaper price.

Jane, I will be sure to check Blue Generations out. Thanks! BTW, I am located in Texas as well, outside of Houston.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

KK1924 said:


> Thank you all for your responses.
> 
> Eric, I have checked the prefferred vendor list, but there are so many choices I didn't know if any brand was better than the other.
> 
> ...


I'm in NW Houston (290/610). 
You will love Blue Generation. Great product, great people to work with.
There are a lot of mini-trade shows that come to Houston all year. It is a good way to see vendors without traveling out of town.
Send me a PM with your email address and I will send you info about upcoming shows.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I hear you.keep up the hard work it pays off.if you have any further questions just ask.


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Jane!

Eric, thank you as well! I have been working hard and doing lots of research. I can honestly say that even with having a small company it is lots of work, but I enjoy it so much!!


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I pretty much mostly use SanMar for my blanks. I don't see them listed under Preferred Vendors, unless I missed it. You have to register to see their prices but after you do you can check out their Outlet, Sale, & Overstocks to get some amazing prices, but unfortunately not in all sizes & colors. The regular priced button downs are sort of expensive in my opinion, but I don't really do button downs much. Haven't ordered any blanks in a long time so don't know what they have as their latest.


----------

